# Emergancy Drains



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm doing a 3 story 28 unit apt house. Each unit has it's own mechanical room with hot water heater, furnace, and washer/dryer. I spoke with the inspector today about installing a floor drain in each mechaniical room and using the condensate from the condensing furnaces/ac as a trap primer. He gave me the ok. Just wondering what your thoughts are. note that we are required to use cast-iron and copper on any thing over 3 units. So not running emergancy drains to the basement will be a big savings


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That's how a lot of them are done here. Please put the drain where it can be ran with a cable.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You had best install a neutralizer in the drain from the condensing furnace. It'll eat that cast and copper real quick.

Course, no one will maintain it anyway.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> You had best install a neutralizer in the drain from the condensing furnace. It'll eat that cast and copper real quick.
> 
> Course, no one will maintain it anyway.


Yep


----------



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

I am assuming that you are from the states do you guys use xfr or system 15 pipe? Both are fire rated, system 15 is for 3000 square feet or less or up to 3stories xfr is for anything over ...... I think don't do a lot of high rise or commercial


----------

